# When is it time?



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

It is my ultimate goal to title Clyde in OB. I want to title him as high as I can, with OTCH being my (unrealistic?) dream. We've taken three Intro to Novice OB classes, and we're moving up to the Novice OB class next session (January).

There's a huge show coming in March. It's a five day event, and it's pretty all inclusive. I've talked to my trainer, and she thinks that we're making great progress... but that we probably won't be ready for competition by then. Our training classes are small, and the venue where this show/trial is held his HUGE, NOISY & CROWDED. I understand where she's coming from, for sure.

That being said, how do you know for sure that your dog is ready to compete? 

(I think that regardless, I will enter Clyde in the Rally-O trials. I think we have a much better chance at that than we do regular OB since it is a little more lax. It can be what we do to get our feet wet, so to say. )


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> how do you know for sure that your dog is ready to compete?


Correction matches are good indicators of whether you and your dog are ready, ... or not.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

match shows are a great way of finding out.


----------

